# Chicken with leg problem



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Well, just blew $100.00 on a $5 chicken . She's a 6 month old Salmon Faverolle and she was having trouble standing on her right leg on Thursday. It got worse over the weekend and one or two hens were picking on her so I isolated her (hate doing that).
Leg was retracted all the way up to her body and she started passing yolk colored poop....so off to the vets' we went.
After exam and X-ray, they saw no signs of an egg problem and no signs of any leg trauma. So, she is on Metacam for 7 days now. Her poop has already returned to normal so I think that was coincidental.
Pleased to report she is enjoying the maid service in her private condo...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I hope she regains walking. I know the feeling about vet $$. I'm just glad my vet sees them (as pets)


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It always costs me $100,usually more, to take a chicken in.I'm happy to hear she's doing better.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Is her walking getting any better?


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Is her walking getting any better?


She has started to hobble a bit today. Sat her outside in a dog pen in the shade so she could socialize and hang out somewhat with the girls.
She certainly is getting to like being spoiled! I may call her Princess soon!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The hen in my avatar is named Princess!


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Madam is improving today. She wants out of solitary bad! Using her leg a little more, I told her she's in lock down until Friday at least...wasn't impressed.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Lol! I give my "special" chickens royal titles


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

"Madam" is a good one!


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> "Madam" is a good one!


Yes - Madam suits her! Anyway she got kicked out of her apartment - she wasn't sure if she was happy or miffed...
My Breda chicks arrived - no notice, no invoice. Anyway, they all look happy and healthy - they must be about 5-7 weeks ols since they are feathered. Pictures to follow..


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow what a surprise! We're you expecting older chicks?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I feel your pain Sue. I spent $200 on my olive egger Henrietta for surgery lol


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

You could try soaking her in a warm epsom salt bath for that leg. Just try not to let her drink much of it or she could get runny poo. I've found that works great for "mystery" leg issues. It's possible it's a sprain and the epsom salt soak will help it feel better and heal faster.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Wow what a surprise! We're you expecting older chicks?


No - but I think they handled the shipping much better. They were a day late (yay Postal service), but they were quite rowdy in the box.
They were well packaged and had plenty of Grogel. A couple had pasty butt but we have resolved that with some warm water and olive oil.
Madam is doing well, still limping but touching foot to ground now, the Metacam seems to help her a lot.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Sylie said:


> You could try soaking her in a warm epsom salt bath for that leg. Just try not to let her drink much of it or she could get runny poo. I've found that works great for "mystery" leg issues. It's possible it's a sprain and the epsom salt soak will help it feel better and heal faster.


Initially I thought it was something more serious, but pleased to find out it was only her leg.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ooh cant wait for breda chick pics!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Glas to hear she's looking better! Thank g_d your chicks made it safe!


----------

